# Enemigo Publiko by masbuskado



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

Enemigo Publiko 

Hello everybody, this is my latest project and it was my entry for the OCN 2010 Case Mod Contest.

I start and finish this project without a plan, a friend make me a challenge, he told me that he would like to see some extreme case modification to any HAF case so I told him I have one unboxed HAF... he told me I don't wanna see the regular side panel mod and you can't use any hardware just show me what you can do this case... so I step forward and took the challenge...

So here we go again...


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 1* Disassembling the Case


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 1* Part 2


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 1* Part 3


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 2* Making the Case Feet


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 3* Side Panels and Top panel (New Ventilation System)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 4*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 5* *Day 5* Changing the rear ventilation panel!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 6* New Cover for the PSU and custom rad (not included in this log)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 7* Random Ideas!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*Day 8* Take 2 [Front bezel]







Injured wrist... but the show must continue!!!





Didn't like the first design for the front bezel so I change it a little bit!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 9* More Random Stuff!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 10* is bondo time!






















I have 2 custom res design in my head so let see which one I will use!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 11* Making Custom reservoir #1 (Multi-chamber)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 12* Creating some depth for the new ventilation system (top)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 13* Top Panel 3/4" height


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 14* Waiting for the top panel to dry and stick together!

*DAY 15*






















































Making a lid on the control panel!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 16* More work on the top!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 17* Some stuff from Home Depot!!!


































New hinges for the side panels!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

Memorial Day [DAY 18]

A closer look to the bat-wing type opening side panels

















Start sanding the top panel!





























Just an wild idea!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 19* Fixing some air bubbles in the bondo!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 20* Sanding...


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 21* More sanding and detailing the top panel!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 22* - Part 1 Part 1 Making bottom-front I/O ports panel!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 22* - Part 2 More Holes and sanding!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 23* Fine sanding the top panel and adding the new screws for the fan!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 24* Working on the top panel lid!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY  25* Making room for the top fan!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 26* Part 1  Adding new hinges to the lid!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 26* - Part 2 Making the lid thicker!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 26* - Part 3 Making a new exhaust system for the PSU and custom rad (not included in this log)


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 27* More stuff from Home Depot!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 28* - Part 1 New Holes!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 28* - Part 2 Filling the gaps!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 29* More Sanding!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 30* Part 1 Wet sanding and primer coating the case!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 30* Part 2 Painting...


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

DAY 31














I didn't like the look of the top panel so I did a minor change and extend it a little bit.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 32* Primer Coating again and painting some stuff!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2010)

This is one of your best yet! All the little details are just amazing and you are a master with Bondo!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> This is one of your best yet! All the little details are just amazing and you are a master with Bondo!



Thanks erocker!!!
I appreciate your kind words!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 33* Adding some small details to the case mod!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 34* Custom Reservoir #2 (Dual Cannon)


----------



## IggSter (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely amazing...many thanks for posting this project!!!!!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

IggSter said:


> Absolutely amazing...many thanks for posting this project!!!!!!!



Thanks IggSter, no problem I always post my project cuz I believe this is one of the best modding community in the web, you can feel the luv no like other communities!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 35* Part 1 Making the Custom reservoir!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 35* Part 2 Painting, Cutting and removing some LED!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 35* Part 2


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 36* Part 1 Making a New Front Bezel!!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 5, 2010)

That is all I can say for now!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That is all I can say for now!



 
Thanks man!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

DAY 36 Part 2 (Teaser)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah, I love this guy's builds. Great imagination!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

*DAY 37* - Side Panels!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, I love this guy's builds. Great imagination!!!



Thank you BUCK NASTY!!!
Lot of Imagination indeed!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

Final Pictures!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

More to Come!!!
Ver.2.0 (Adding the Hardware and Installing the Custom Water Cooling System)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2010)

this has to be one of the coolest modded cases ive ever seen done by a single person period. mad skills man. i will stick to my clunky stock HAF 932 but man what i wouldnt give to have skills like yours.

the only sad thing is even a 980x isnt bad ass enough for this case.... it needs hardware that dosent exist yet


----------



## IggSter (Jul 5, 2010)

I posted too soon...it's not amazing, its something much better


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing work! 

I think everybody will appreciate that if the mods will move the premature congratulation notes downwards so that it does not obstruct the whole photo album.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> this has to be one of the coolest modded cases ive ever seen done by a single person period. mad skills man. i will stick to my clunky stock HAF 932 but man what i wouldnt give to have skills like yours.



Thanks crazyeyesreaper, yeah modding a HAF is not an easy task but I mod it and I think anyone can do it... I have some picture that I will post later on... comparing this to my friend's HAF 932 



IggSter said:


> I posted too soon...it's not amazing, its something much better



jejeje thanks again man!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Amazing work!
> 
> I think everybody will appreciate that if the mods will move the premature congratulation notes downwards so that it does not obstruct the whole photo album.



Thanks man!
Is ok, is like posting in different days!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

dammit man, you never fail to impress me dude


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit man, you never fail to impress me dude



I was thinking about you man when I was posting... you are the reason I post my projects over here... thanks man!  I will be more active now that I have some time off!!!  I know there are some great mod here... also have to talk to w1zzard abou something jajaja


----------



## KieX (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to admit it's the only mod I've seen from you! But it has totally blown me away and has me wanting to see more! (Links to others?) You got some truly original thinking going on behind this mod and every picture set has me in anticipation for the next development


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> I have to admit it's the only mod I've seen from you! But it has totally blown me away and has me wanting to see more! (Links to others?) You got some truly original thinking going on behind this mod and every picture set has me in anticipation for the next development



Thanks KieX, I have several mods under my wings jeje... I have a few post over here... but if you wanna see them all... goto www.newmodcity.com scroll to the bottom and under masbuskado you will see 'em all 

and hell yeah there will be more...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

masbuskado said:


> I was thinking about you man when I was posting... you are the reason I post my projects over here... thanks man!  I will be more active now that I have some time off!!!  I know there a
> 
> Thanks bro   Looking forward to more of your stuff!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2010)

That's one hell of a case! I thanks you Mas for allowing us to see this! You've given me a lot of thought on my MM case and I can't wait to get back to the grind on it! Beautiful case and can't wait till I can thank you Fully.. Since I'm locked from thanking for the day..


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 5, 2010)

Outstanding.  I really like the Lamborgini like side panel doors.  I must admit, there were times looking at the log where I thought "what the heck, this guy's not going to pull this off."  But you did.  Very impressive


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive, to say the least!
I wish I had one fifth of your skill man


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> masbuskado said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about you man when I was posting... you are the reason I post my projects over here... thanks man!  I will be more active now that I have some time off!!!  I know there a
> ...


----------



## Jolly-Swagman (Jul 6, 2010)

one word says it all - *AWESOME*


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 6, 2010)

Jolly-Swagman said:


> one word says it all - *AWESOME*



Wow Brother I didn't know you were part of the gang!!! 
Thanks JS!

Viva la Revolution!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2010)

thats pretty fuckin sweet.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats pretty fuckin sweet.



Thanks man!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks amazing, love the HAF 922, so much possibilities for a mid tower, but this thread name destroys my speaking ability lol.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks amazing, love the HAF 922, so much possibilities for a mid tower, but this thread name destroys my speaking ability lol.



haha true that.

I have one question dude, the side panel hinge at the corner, is that the only way to open the case, because it seems kinda inconvenient but cool nonetheless.

I have never ever seen a mod this good done by 1 person. Im about to say something bold... I think this mod is better than some of mnpc mods. Hope i dont get pwned for saying that. 

Get some sponsers 

Can i have permission to use the rear fan mod for my sniper please 

Great work man keep it up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2010)

He put that hinge there, the normal side panel just slides off like any other cases,


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He put that hinge there, the normal side panel just slides off like any other cases,



yeah i know he put it there but can he still take it off the normal way?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Looking at the pictures I don't think he can opt to slide his sidepanel off, looks like it would at least require 3 bolts to be undone. Does seem a bit inconvenient to open it that way, but in this case I'm assuming it was done for looks, and it does make it look awesome with the sidepanels up like that.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looking at the pictures I don't think he can opt to slide his sidepanel off, looks like it would at least require 3 bolts to be undone. Does seem a bit inconvenient to open it that way, but in this case I'm assuming it was done for looks, and it does make it look awesome with the sidepanels up like that.



The looks compensate for it anyway haha.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 8, 2010)

all i can says is this: AWESOME!!! wish i had the time and skills to do something like that..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 9, 2010)

your fabrication skills amaze me, sir.
keep up the incredible work!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh m lawd that is good.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 9, 2010)

lambo doors wow ! 

How it looks with hardware inside ?


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 9, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> lambo doors wow !



Sorry Lambo doors are hinged at the front


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 15, 2010)

I will try to answer everything here jejej

Well you can NOT open the side panel the regular way but this will be a gaming rig and I think I don't have to open it very often, the case will be in a big room and you only need to open the left side to work on the interior...

Yeah, Lambo's doors open to the front I call this one Bat-Wings Side Panel Style 

Thank you guys for all the nice comments there will be more updates very soon... I just have to pick a mobo that match the color combo... so far the only candidates are ASUS Sabertooth 55i and EVGA P55 and pick a few stuff to make the custom rad.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

im little late, all i can say  thats all


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> im little late, all i can say  thats all



Not really you are just in time  thanks man!!!


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 15, 2010)

My only initial worry about the side panel hinge was if it would actually have enough tension to hold the door when its up. But thats obviously not true now


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 16, 2010)

It's truly amazing all creativity, patience and skill that you have for doing this work.
I'm waiting to see it with all hardware inside.
Very good job, congratulations.-


----------



## masbuskado (Aug 17, 2010)

Rakesh95 said:


> My only initial worry about the side panel hinge was if it would actually have enough tension to hold the door when its up. But thats obviously not true now



That's why I change the first set of hinge because they didn't do the work but this less complex hinge did the trick, 



qu4k3r said:


> It's truly amazing all creativity, patience and skill that you have for doing this work.
> I'm waiting to see it with all hardware inside.
> Very good job, congratulations.-



Thanks, yeah am waiting for some supplies, meanwhile am working in another mod take a look http://omg-fb.net/index.php/topic,14.0.html I'll post it here as soon as I finish!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

PC Building [Day 1]

ASUS Sabertooth X58 meets Enemigo Publiko!!!
















































































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW00MCOmf7M


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

Computer Building [Day 2]

Intel literally "Inside"





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAqMcwqjcE


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

*Extra Mod*
Got 2 days off so I decided to take some time I do some ideas that I left out.


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

I took some pictures last night that I didn't post here they are... 




















Daylight Pictures: Red Acrylic Mid-Window

























Hardware Mod: Somebody say F*** the warranty!!! 

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDG3ykErkQc


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

Clearing thing out!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

*NMC's New Attitude v2-1001 CPU Water Block Sneak Peek!!!*















Quick cable management for the final pictures of v2



































As you may notice this build doesn't have any lights so let see how it looks with some red cathode


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

*Outdoor Pictures!!! *


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

Enemigo Publiko-099 Completed!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFke8XVfIlg

Thanks for watching!!! 

NEXT: Hardware Installation, some bench and folding@home numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 30, 2010)

Arrechísimo!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Arrechísimo!!!



jejeje... Graxias!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 30, 2010)

how the hell did I miss this?

frikin amazing!!


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> how the hell did I miss this?
> 
> frikin amazing!!



you didn't it still here 
Thanks!!!


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 30, 2010)

that is an amazing job bro,


----------



## Jolly-Swagman (Nov 30, 2010)

Absolutely Stunningly Awesome Mas, another modding masterpiece, well done Bro


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 30, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> that is an amazing job bro,





Jolly-Swagman said:


> Absolutely Stunningly Awesome Mas, another modding masterpiece, well done Bro



Thank you guys!!!
JS... you are everywhere... we must do a census to know in how many forums we are registered jijiji...


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very Cool Project


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

wow, hot damn that is nice!


----------

